# Amplifier for auratone 5c



## neojjjk (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi 
Please suggest me an amplifier with universal power supply (100-240v ,50/60hz) for auratone 5c model.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2017)

Old Crown D-75. $125usd on Ebay on a good day. 12 Gauge OFC speaker cable.


----------



## wst3 (Mar 3, 2017)

I used to use a D-60, but I don't think it has a universal power supply<G>...


----------



## neojjjk (Mar 4, 2017)

got samson servo 120a


----------



## burp182 (Mar 4, 2017)

Auratones aren't terribly fussy about amplifiers. They're bandwidth limited (by design), present a pretty consistent impedance load to the amp and don't require too much power to work as intended. Any decent amp should be fine.


----------

